# No Chill Pilsner



## reviled (16/10/08)

Hey guys

Im thinking of trying to do a Emersons Pilsner type beer for my new year's keg and have a few questions...

First off, im thinking of doing pretty much Boh Pils malt along with maybe a bit of CaraPils, say 200g in a 20 litre batch? And hopwise ill be looking at D Saaz, lots of late additions, and maybe some kind of other NZ hop like NZ cascade or maybe a tiny bit of Nelson Sauvin?

My questions are, am I taking a big risk by no chilling? Has anyone done this with 95% + Pilsner malt and had any adverse DMS related effects? Or is it fine? I have a copper chiller but dont want to waste the water, I allready use more than I should be with all the beer I make  Im probably going to use Wyeast 2000

My other question is in relation to a decoction mash, does anyone have a decent link on how to? And what benifit would this give me in my beer? I have a step mash schedule from Zwickel for his Pilsner mashing, was thinking of using this, but im not sure... 

Cheers guys


----------



## bconnery (16/10/08)

reviled said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Im thinking of trying to do a Emersons Pilsner type beer for my new year's keg and have a few questions...
> 
> ...


NZ hops go great in pilsners in my book. 
Yesterday I made my first pilsner without them, well entirely anyway, it did have some hallertau aroma...
I like a hop schedule of 60 minutes and 15, with the 15 being 1.23g/litre rounded, unless you have really really good scales...
Personal preference and all that but I find that makes a very tasty beer. 

I haven't tried DSaaz. I've used that mainly in pale ales but NS makes a very good one, as does B Saaz. 

Can't help you on the decoction. I tried Zwickel's pilsner mash myself last night but it's too early to say whether I prefer it to my other pilsners. Tasted good going into the fermenter though...


----------



## reviled (16/10/08)

bconnery said:


> NZ hops go great in pilsners in my book.
> Yesterday I made my first pilsner without them, well entirely anyway, it did have some hallertau aroma...
> I like a hop schedule of 60 minutes and 15, with the 15 being 1.23g/litre rounded, unless you have really really good scales...
> Personal preference and all that but I find that makes a very tasty beer.
> ...



Dont spose you no chilled?


----------



## bconnery (16/10/08)

reviled said:


> Dont spose you no chilled?


Sorry no. It can give you boutulism, haven't you heard  
I haven't heard of any DMS related no chilling issues outside of one thread here from a guy inthe US, where I believe their malts have higher levels of the precursor for DMS, but don't quote me as I don't keep up to date on the method...


----------



## reviled (16/10/08)

bconnery said:


> Sorry no. It can give you boutulism, haven't you heard
> I haven't heard of any DMS related no chilling issues outside of one thread here from a guy inthe US, where I believe their malts have higher levels of the precursor for DMS, but don't quote me as I don't keep up to date on the method...



Wha? I dont even know what boutulism is, but hey, bring it on  

I read that thread and was thinking about it, I notice a sort of DMS type smell with all of my wort when im dumping it into the fermenter, not to mention I allways taste my wort before it goes in and after an OG reading and I allways gag and half vomit, waaaaay too much sugar for me, but I cant say ive noticed a "DMS" taste, not that I would know?? I think I have figured out what it smells like, slightly vegetal, but ive never tasted it, or smelt it in my finished beer... Even when fermenting at 17 with US-05 which has hardly any esters to cover up the DMS


----------



## Batz (16/10/08)

reviled said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My questions are, am I taking a big risk by no chilling? Has anyone done this with 95% + Pilsner malt and had any adverse DMS related effects? Or is it fine?
> Cheers guys




No chill Pilsners are fine
Yes done it with 95% pils malt
No adverse DMS effects
Not dead from botulism poisoning

Batz


----------



## NickB (16/10/08)

+1

No issues with NC beers at all. No DMS with Pilseners, even with 100% Pils malt.

Cheers


----------



## reviled (16/10/08)

Wicked, just what I wanted to hear :chug: Cheers guys

What sort of IBUs should I be shooting for with a Pilsner? 35-40ish?


----------



## drsmurto (16/10/08)

D Saaz is very powerful, like cascade on the roids. 

I wouldnt use it in a pils, save it for an APA or a NZPA. (I made a nice Hopburst APA with only D Saaz)

B Saaz would work better IMO, Nelson Sauvin or the NZ version of german hallertau etc

Just my 2 c


----------



## Batz (16/10/08)

reviled said:


> Wicked, just what I wanted to hear :chug: Cheers guys
> 
> What sort of IBUs should I be shooting for with a Pilsner? 35-40ish?




That's about it 

35-45

Batz


----------



## reviled (16/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> D Saaz is very powerful, like cascade on the roids.
> 
> I wouldnt use it in a pils, save it for an APA or a NZPA. (I made a nice Hopburst APA with only D Saaz)
> 
> ...



Apparantly the beer im trying to replicate uses only D Saaz, Emersons Pilsner... It does give you a bit of a kick in the teeth, but I like it B) 

Whats the diff between D and B saaz?


----------



## bconnery (16/10/08)

reviled said:


> Apparantly the beer im trying to replicate uses only D Saaz, Emersons Pilsner... It does give you a bit of a kick in the teeth, but I like it B)
> 
> Whats the diff between D and B saaz?



About 2...

D Saaz is very US like, people have described the taste as stonefruit, tangerine, peach. An excellent hop for pale ales or amber ales or IPAs...
B Saaz is more light citrus, almost lemon like I found. More like a Saaz and D Saaz is. 

In the end though, there's no reason why you can't go for it. I liked the Emerson's Pilsner too so if that uses D Saaz then go for it. Just cause no one here has done it, or admits to it, doesn't mean it can't be done!


----------



## jaytee (16/10/08)

reviled said:


> Whats the diff between D and B saaz?



This should help you out 

http://www.nzhops.co.nz/varieties/aroma_hops.html


----------



## Hutch (16/10/08)

reviled said:


> Apparantly the beer im trying to replicate uses only D Saaz, Emersons Pilsner... It does give you a bit of a kick in the teeth, but I like it B)
> 
> Whats the diff between D and B saaz?


I thought it was all B Saaz? 
Great drop indeed!


----------



## Stuster (16/10/08)

bconnery said:


> D Saaz is very US like, people have described the taste as stonefruit, tangerine, peach. An excellent hop for pale ales or amber ales or IPAs...



I agree it's a good hop for pale ales. I made an APA last year with Riwaka (D Saaz's new name) and tangerine was just the word. Extremely so, like tango even. I made another recently and this time stone fruit was what it made me think of. I guess it's just the variation between different year's hops.

But I've made a few no chill pilsner. Still not got one I'm quite happy with, but no issues with DMS.


----------



## reviled (16/10/08)

Sweet as cheers guys...

Next question   

I dont have promash or beersmith yet.. What sort of hop additions should I be doing in a 20 litre batch? And do you guys think I should mix hops? or just stick with the D Saaz?

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (16/10/08)

Time for the trial versions then, reviled.  

I think stick with D Saaz and see what that gives you. You can mix them next time.


----------



## reviled (16/10/08)

Stuster said:


> Time for the trial versions then, reviled.



I know, I know, but I also need the internet at home  And ive been pestering my useless brother in law for the past 2 months to download me the trial, but hes useless <_< I might get my computer illiterate father to try...

Dont spose I could crime someone for some hop additions? Pretty please?  

If not, I guess ill go with this... My AA will be about 5.1% from the lhbs

60 : 20g
15 : 25g
Flame out : 25g

Seem ok? How many IBUs would that give me?


----------



## Stuster (16/10/08)

reviled said:


> 60 : 20g 12.7IBUs
> 15 : 25g 7.9IBUs
> Flame out : 25g
> 
> Seem ok? How many IBUs would that give me?



So 20.7IBUs which is probably a bit low if you want a hoppy pilsner. I'd say more like 50g at 60 and then keep the last two the same which should get you to about 40IBUs.


----------



## reviled (16/10/08)

Stuster said:


> So 20.7IBUs which is probably a bit low if you want a hoppy pilsner. I'd say more like 50g at 60 and then keep the last two the same which should get you to about 40IBUs.



Sweet as mate, appreciate it


----------



## PostModern (16/10/08)

beertools.com has online recipe calculators to get you over the line until you get your trial software.


----------

